# Depersonalization with chronic headaches, am i going crazy?



## G_Samsa (May 3, 2019)

Hi everyone, it's been a while since i've been diagnosed with depression, the intensity varies from period to period. Lately though i've been dealing with severe depersonalization, in the past i've had many panic attacks expecially with strobe lights or when i was in places with many people. Those panic attacks where almost gone, also because nowadays i tend to avoid being in those situations, but lately they're getting back, with the feeling of depersonalization. In the last years, i don't remember when, i started to have daily headaches, they last all day 24/7, this goes along with dp and it makes me feel like i'm going crazy. So i went to the medic and he said that the headaches could happen because i've a malocclusion, so i went to the dentist, firstly i have to remove two wisdom teeth (i removed one last month, i had a panic attack while doing it and it felt terrible, now i have to remove the other one on the 22th of may, and im starting to get anxious). Now my problems are the headaches, which they never stops, and i've a constant feeling of plugged ears, i'm afraid im going crazy, and i cant enjoy anything anymore, also i'm experiencing bad suicidal thoughts and in the past years my seight is getting worse and worse, without glasses i can't see almost anything, so i'm afraid something bad is happening to me.

Does anyone of you experienced the same things as me? Is there a way to cure this or at least treat it?


----------



## Al_pk (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi G_Samsa and welcome. Firstly, I'd say that many, probably most people on the forum have suffered the same as you at some point, myself included. From your telling of what's going on I'd say you're experiencing the depersonalisation as a cumulation of stress brought on from your depression and panic attacks, which is really common. regarding the headaches, yes I personally used to experience them horrifically with DP and they felt like I'd just taken an axe to the head. Sight problems with DP can also happen and this is because the excess adrenaline causes tension in the eye muscles which is completely reversible. Also, in terms of enjoying things, well, no one with dp really enjoys life I don't think. I personally haven't enjoyed a single moment in a year because of constant intrusive thoughts and lack of emotion. I have a lot of wierd stuff going on though that is not typical.

No one with DP ever went truly mad, and it is totally curable. Are you on any medications at the moment? I'd suggest the best place to start would be tackling the underlying depression and anxiety with coping strategies and an appropriate meds regime.

can I ask, do your suicidal thoughts feel 'self-generated', or do they feel like self-harm intrusive thoughts? I suffer these as well and can say they do start the lessen in frequency and intensity with time.

There is no quick fix for DP however, it is a combination of good coping strategies, relaxation and positive behaviours over time that leads to recovery, it's just your nervous system that needs a break, so don't stress about being stressed!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey man, I suffer from as you say, a constant feeling of plugged ears. I think this really affects my hearing and makes socialising really difficult. I dont suffer from headaches however.

I am probably going to get a bit of shit for this, but I saw an awesome video just the other day of someone who had had occular migraines for a long time with nothing helping (aka suicide headaches). It sounds like an awful condition that is very difficult to treat. This video shows someone that MICRODOSED (in caps for a reason lol) magic mushrooms.

I am starting a microdose course this week, which showed good effect before. However I also took a large dose once to trip, had a bad experience and stopped. However, this never happened to me with microdosing and I only have good things to say. Here is the link:

https://www.youtube....h?v=mKTMcUZ9_3w


----------



## G_Samsa (May 3, 2019)

Al_pk said:


> Hi G_Samsa and welcome. Firstly, I'd say that many, probably most people on the forum have suffered the same as you at some point, myself included. From your telling of what's going on I'd say you're experiencing the depersonalisation as a cumulation of stress brought on from your depression and panic attacks, which is really common. regarding the headaches, yes I personally used to experience them horrifically with DP and they felt like I'd just taken an axe to the head. Sight problems with DP can also happen and this is because the excess adrenaline causes tension in the eye muscles which is completely reversible. Also, in terms of enjoying things, well, no one with dp really enjoys life I don't think. I personally haven't enjoyed a single moment in a year because of constant intrusive thoughts and lack of emotion. I have a lot of wierd stuff going on though that is not typical.
> 
> No one with DP ever went truly mad, and it is totally curable. Are you on any medications at the moment? I'd suggest the best place to start would be tackling the underlying depression and anxiety with coping strategies and an appropriate meds regime.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks









No, i'm not on medications, i've never been tbh... my family is always been against that, and since i don't have my own economy i'm afraid i can't.

I've suicidal thoughts mainly because of my headaches, i always feel bad and sometimes i just can't take it anymore, no medication helped me so far.



Broken said:


> Hey man, I suffer from as you say, a constant feeling of plugged ears. I think this really affects my hearing and makes socialising really difficult. I dont suffer from headaches however.
> 
> I am probably going to get a bit of shit for this, but I saw an awesome video just the other day of someone who had had occular migraines for a long time with nothing helping (aka suicide headaches). It sounds like an awful condition that is very difficult to treat. This video shows someone that MICRODOSED (in caps for a reason lol) magic mushrooms.
> 
> ...


This is interesting, i hope someday i can do some therapy and try something like that


----------

